# Tesco paper based litter - safe?



## LozzaUK (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, I've been using bio catlet for my two meeces but money has become tight of late so when I saw Tesco selling paper cat litter I bought a bag. But. It's very 'bitty' and quite dusty. Am I right in assuming I've bought a bag that I can't use and will need to stick to the bio catlet? I don't mind the fact that it's like paper sawdust, but I worried about the dust part.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

If it is dusty I would probably give it a miss, and if it is a clumping type of litter then I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

If you stick your face in it, breath in, and find it dusty, it's not safe  Sorry. Hopefully it was quite cheap and not too much of a waste of money?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

If your really short on cash then u can shred paper/kitchen roll/tissue. Though there are plenty of cheap substrates. I buy aubiose horse bedding which comes in a massive bale for about £9...may even last a year for one tank!


----------



## LozzaUK (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, it was about £2.50 for a massive bag. A friend has 3 cats so I'll give it to her. I'm glad I asked, thanks for the quick replies


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i know lots of people use it for hamsters and its fine for them, but im not sure about mice and their needs never having owned one :lol:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

when i had rats i bought some of this and as soon as i opened it the dust hit my face.
threw it out.

so would it be ok for hamsters?
i currently use a mix of shavings and eco pet bed(cardboard squares)but i always think they struggle to walk over the squares.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

iv not had experience with it myself, like i said but i know of people on hamster forums that use it and say it is.

hamsters arent as sensitive to dusty bedding as rats are though, no idea about meece.

personally i use megazorb


----------

